# Existe alguna configuracion Darlington con IGBT?



## misero (Mar 13, 2008)

Buenas, quisiera saber si existe alguna configuracion como pudiera ser la Darlington para aumentar la potencia de un amplificador con IGBT.


----------



## xengu (Mar 13, 2008)

Poniendo los transistores en configuración darlingon se consige atacar el segundo transitor con la corriente del primer transistor, con ello la ganancia total del montage equibale a la multiplicación de las dos ganancias de los dos transistores.

Con el IGBT dicha configuración no sirve debido a que al ser el IGBT un dispositibo gobernado en tensión (no es necesario teoricamente inyectar corriente a la puerta).

La única solución sería utilizar un IGBT de mayores caracteristicas o paralelizar IGBT-s. Por cierto, no resulta muy facil paralelizarlos.


----------



## misero (Mar 13, 2008)

me imaginaba que con un darlington no serviria ya que se excitan por tension en vez de por corriente, pero sabes como paralelizar IGTB, puedes decirme algo?

Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 13, 2008)

Para parelizar es bastante "sencillo", por loq ue to he visto en los soldadores tipo inverter.

lo unico que hacen es ponerlos en paralelo y para atacarlos utilizan una resistencia y un condensador de bajo valor o sea una red RC, por ejemplo una 22ohms y 100pF
O sea, en el nodo de salida de la etapa excitadora conectas tantas redes RC como igbt a atacar.


----------



## xengu (Mar 14, 2008)

Si los IGBT-s son de baja potencia puede que poniendolos en paralelo el conjunto funcione bien. Si por el contrario son de cierta potencia es muy dificil asegurar que el reparto de corrientes sea equilibrado.

Si haces la prueba por lo menos que los IGBT-s sean del mismo módelo.

Suerte y ya nos contaras


----------



## misero (Mar 23, 2008)

No tendriais algun esquema donde se viera esta configuracion para ver yo exactamente como va.

Muchas gracias


----------

